# The Audi A8 Bang and Olufsen Advanced Sound System In Depth



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In 1989, Audi became the first European car manufacturer to develop a premium sound system for luxury-class cars: the audio system developed in conjunction with Bose was launched in our V8 – the forerunner of the current A8. Today, Audi offers Bose sound systems in all car lines. Particularly since the appearance of digital signal processing, sound systems have reached a standard of quality that was inconceivable in 1989. Comfort functions such as surround sound reproduction and dynamic compensation of vehicle noise have since become standard at Audi. 
Audi is now going one step further: in partnership with Bang and Olufsen, Audi is offering an entirely new type of high-end sound system in its flagship model, the A8. So why the need for another new sound system?
* Full Story *


----------



## jhirsche (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: The Audi A8 Bang and Olufsen Advanced Sound System In Depth ([email protected])*


----------

